# Sheriff Cody Carpenter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sheriff*

*Cody Carpenter*

Scott County Sheriff's Office, Arkansas

End of Watch: Friday, May 31, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Drowned
*Incident Date:* 5/31/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sheriff Cody Carpenter drowned while he and a state wildlife officer were checking for victims of an overnight flash flood along the Fourche Lefave River near Y City, Arkansas.

He and the wildlife officer were in a boat when it was suddenly swept away by rising water. Sheriff Carpenter's body was located the following morning. The wildlife officer remains missing.

Sheriff Carpenter had served as sheriff for 11 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Scott County Sheriff's Office
190 West 1st Street
Waldron, AR 72958

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21790-sheriff-cody-carpenter#ixzz2UugjMECd


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sheriff Carpenter


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

R.I.P. Sheriff Carpenter


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sheriff


----------

